# Bait With Sabikis



## steffish (Aug 2, 2011)

Have always tried this method and have been blanked thus far. If I tip the hooks with squid I'm good but if I use a sabiki by itself no luck. What size should I use and were do I use them. I fish out of pcola pass.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Same here. I tried them bait less and came up bait less.


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

You gotta be right on them and just leave it in the water and jig it up and down without reeling.

I was just off the bait in the Destin pass but left it in the water pulling up and letting the sinker take it down repeatedly and I could see the cigs come over and hit it.

I use the smallest ones name brand Sabiki with 2oz sinker.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Ahh I'll give it a shot. Sen it to the bottom or around the jetties?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

The small ones with the fish skin work best. I have tried them all and never caught anything on the bigger ones. They catch fisherman not fish...


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm far from a pro at catching baits with a Sabiki but I did watch a buddy of mine pull up 2-3 ruby red lips at a time with a Sabiki one day. We were at one if the close in wrecks and he would drop down and pull up 2-3 every time.


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

BlaineAtk said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Ahh I'll give it a shot. Sen it to the bottom or around the jetties?


I was on a boat and followed the birds and dropped there. I didn't have my transducer installed yet so the birds did quite good for me. Just went to them and dropped it to the bottom. Some were by the jetties and some just outside the mouth of the pass.

The schools are not as thick as they are in the summer but getting there. Took us about 30 minutes to get about 20 cigs.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

BlaineAtk said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Same here. I tried them bait less and came up bait less.


I you go to the pier u can catch bait all day long next to the pillars . 
If your in a boat , I like to chase the bait schools when ever you see them. You will catch bait if they are schooled up. 
On a wreck or reef , I always have to bait it up . 
I understand where you are coming from.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Tobiwan said:


> I'm far from a pro at catching baits with a Sabiki but I did watch a buddy of mine pull up 2-3 ruby red lips at a time with a Sabiki one day. We were at one if the close in wrecks and he would drop down and pull up 2-3 every time.


If you drop down on some rubys they cannot resist it, but I don't think they will swim to far out of the way unless there are some goodies that come with the sabiki.


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

Sabikis are our primarily source for live bait catching, all sizes work but it all depends on what bait you're targeting, I don't tip mine with bait too time consuming unless absolutely necessary but the other guys on the boat always do but I catch more bait because I'm casting more

I use a about a 1oz sinker and drop it til I'm in the school and just reel it in, bounce it or jerk and reel. I use the cheapest brands available - mustad, hayabusa, tsunami pro or the cheap Basspro brand ones


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

red heads seem to work better for me- no bait depending on type of bait, will determine the depth to be fished. At the Mass, just throw at the Mass wait a second and reel in short jerks. At the bouy, let sink deeper. Cigars are normally deeper


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

BlaineAtk said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Ahh I'll give it a shot. Sen it to the bottom or around the jetties?


Look for the tide line going out as well. Buoys will hold bait, too, especially the first one or two outside of the Pcola Pass.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

aroundthehorn said:


> Look for the tide line going out as well. Buoys will hold bait, too, especially the first one or two outside of the Pcola Pass.


What he said. I can always find cigar minnows and small hardtails at the buoys.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I assume its the same outside of the pass in Destin?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

BlaineAtk said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I assume its the same outside of the pass in Destin?


Never tried it there, but I can tell you that the buoy outside Perdido Pass doesn't hold sh*t. Maybe I just have bad luck there, but I have never pulled in anything there.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

They should at least be around the jetties, we shall see.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

BlaineAtk said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> They should at least be around the jetties, we shall see.



They will be there. Just pitch one out and jig while you retrieve.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

BlaineAtk said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I assume its the same outside of the pass in Destin?


Yes, they are there thick, we usually get what we need at the color change on a high tide north of crab island. If not around the bridge, then if no bait or on low tide we get them in the mouth of the pass and around the buoys. I use #6 & 8 sabikis. It gets them all, threadfin, hardtails, and cigs.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

MrFish said:


> Never tried it there, but I can tell you that the buoy outside Perdido Pass doesn't hold sh*t. Maybe I just have bad luck there, but I have never pulled in anything there.


Me either, but I always stop and try for a minute.


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

Chapman5011 said:


> Me either, but I always stop and try for a minute.


Well you gotta try for more than just a minute. 

Follow the birds. If you see them diving there are bait fish there.


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

crank up depthfinder......find bait......drop sabiki.....they might bite...or

look for surface action.....throw into it.....reel in or let drop....be prepared to lose sabiki...


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

BlaineAtk said:


> I assume its the same outside of the pass in Destin?


I just fished out of Destin pass on Wednesday, and we found bait immediately before getting to the mouth of the pass. All the boats were a dead give away that the bait was there. We dropped #8 sibikis about 20-30 feet down and pulled up plenty of cigs in no time. You could see them schooling below the surface from the boat. I was glad to see the bait here, and it wasn't hard to find or catch!


----------



## steffish (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you for all the help everyone! Look forward to trying some new tricks very soon!


----------

